

Wikipedia is still on for anti-SOPA blackout - solipsist
http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/English_Wikipedia_anti-SOPA_blackout

======
solipsist
> _Why is this a global action, rather than US-only? And why now, if some
> American legislators appear to be in tactical retreat on SOPA?_

> _The reality is that we don’t think SOPA is going away, and PIPA is still
> quite active. Moreover, SOPA and PIPA are just indicators of a much broader
> problem. All around the world, we’re seeing the development of legislation
> seeking to regulate the Internet in other ways while hurting our online
> freedoms. Our concern extends beyond SOPA and PIPA: they are just part of
> the problem. We want the Internet to remain free and open, everywhere, for
> everyone._

> _On January 18, we hope you’ll agree with us, and will do what you can to
> make your own voice heard._

